# Lightroom 4 to Photoshop CS5 problem



## Jerry M (Apr 8, 2012)

Photos opened in Photoshop coming from Lightroom do not look the same. It's worse for neff files than jpg. I use the keyboard short cut command E and I get the "save a copy" dialog box with the jpg files but not the neff files. When opening older jpg photos in Photoshop that have not been edited in Lightroom 4 every thing is normal and the photos appear as the same. Any ideas?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

You need to install ACR 6.7 RC in order to interpret all your adjustiments done in LR4, or render using LR before going to CS5.

Beat


----------



## Dadorian (Apr 9, 2012)

I have just had a similar experience, edited something first in Lightroom, exported then reopened in Elements 10. Looked totally different, much darker in fact?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Dadorian,

Your issue seems to be unrelated to the OP's. How do you "Export and reopen in PSE"? Do you use "Edit in" or are you actually using the export dialog and then open the file "manually" in PSE?

Beat


----------



## donoreo (Apr 9, 2012)

I need to try the Edit in Elements too.  I am only using elements 9 so an older version of ACR, but I have it set to use TIFF for editing.  I will report back on how this works as I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Donoreo,

Edit in PSE will not allow you to send the Raw file to PSE (withoug a plug-in), like it is the case with CS5. So the ACR version in PSE does not matter when opening files from within LR, because you're sending a rendered TIFF/PSD file to PSE.

Beat


----------



## Jerry M (Apr 9, 2012)

Beat, I have been able to send a copy of a photo to Photoshop with the keyboard shortcut "Command E" in Lightroom 2, Lightroom 2.7 and Lightroom 3 with CS3. I never had any problems so I was unaware of ACR mismatch issues. I will download the ACR 6.7 RC and see if that solves it. Thank you.
Jerry


----------



## rjh1007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beat
Even after installing ACR 6.7 RC my images in PS CS5.1 64 bit are brighter and save back to LR 4.1 brighter if no adjustments were made in PS and the image was just saved.  There appears to be a definite colour mismatch.  As well I still do not receive the LR prompts when selecting PS CS 5.1 64 bit for editing, even after resetting the warnings dialogues.  After viewing a number of forums on several sites this seems to be a regular occurrence.  Possibly using the PS CS 6 beta will help, however, the ACR engine is supposed to be the same as the ACR 6.7 plugin.  This is a real pain.  Note - using PS CS 5.1 32 bit everything is fine - including the prompts.  I much prefer the 64 bit for memory usage and faster file saving.
Bob


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 9, 2012)

Bob,

As I'm not using CS5 myself I cannot try to reproduce what you're seeing. Hopefully somebody else using CS5 will chime in and try to do so.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2012)

The ACR engine in the final release of 6.7 should match 4.0.  4.1's likely to match 7.1 for CS6.  There is a bug or two in 6.7, most notably that clarity seems to be affecting brightness in some situations.  Could that be what you're seeing?  There are some issues around the ACR matching at the moment, so it may not be you....


----------



## donoreo (Apr 10, 2012)

b_gossweiler said:


> Donoreo,
> 
> Edit in PSE will not allow you to send the Raw file to PSE (withoug a plug-in), like it is the case with CS5. So the ACR version in PSE does not matter when opening files from within LR, because you're sending a rendered TIFF/PSD file to PSE.
> 
> Beat


It does not even try to send it.  I just tried now, Elements does not open, LR is doing nothing.  I had to set to use TIFF.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Apr 10, 2012)

Donoreo,



donoreo said:


> It does not even try to send it.  I just tried  now, Elements does not open, LR is doing nothing.  I had to set to use  TIFF.



Are you saying it did NOT work, while you had it set to use TIFF? 

If so, this is a known problem in LR4.0. You could try installing LR4.1RC, which fixes that bug (but has some other deficiencies), or wait for LR4.1 to become available. A workaround would be to install a trial version of CS5 on your Mac.

Beat


----------



## donoreo (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, did not work, did not even start PSE.  I know it is a known bug, now.  I thought there was just a problem with CS5 and RAW photos.  I am not going the RC route because of the Flickr bug.  I had not started up PSS in months so I can wait.


----------



## Jerry M (Apr 10, 2012)

After downloading ACR 6.7RC plugin the problem I was having is better but not right. I would say I am having the same results/experience as Bob above.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks like we are going to have to wait for the release of 4.1 to fix it, hopefully.  Did these problems exist in the Beta or were they caused by fixing other problems before release?  Having worked for more than on software company I know how that can easily happen.


----------

